# Gun Values?



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

What is the best way to get a realistic value for guns? I sell so few gun's that now KSL doesn't list them I'm having a hard time getting an idea what things are worth on the street. I'm trying get the value on a Springfield XD .45 full size as well as a Ruger M77 .22-250 

Thanks,
Bugbuilder


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Search for similar guns on gunbroker, bookmark some, see which ones sell and for what price. 

-DallanC


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I believe you can just refine your search to see the sold guns on gunbroker to see what they sold for. You have to be logged in for that though. There's other gun sites that have popped up in Utah since KSL stopped allowing gun sales. Just google them and a couple should come up. See what comparable guns are selling for and list yours.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

On your Springfield, depending on condition I would guess it's somewhere in the $450-500 range. But it's been a while since I've looked into them so that may have changed. Can't help you on the Ruger.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

When you look at these selling sights keep in mind that asking and selling are NOT the same thing. Most people tend to ask way to much for their items, including their guns, and end up not selling them. When you advertise to sell you'll find about 90% of the calls will be from dealers wanting to buy at a price that they can resell for a profit. Be flexible in your ad, be sure and include a "best offer" clause, and listen to the offers. You will soon figure out about what people want to pay...the real value...of your gun. Remember that if you start way to high you will get very little response on your ad which will keep you out of the active sell market. Keep in mind that you have nothing really unique or special and that given items in similar condition, price will be the determining factor as to weather something sells or not. Have your items as clean and nice as possible, make sure they are functioning smooth, throw in a couple free-bees, some ammo or holster or something and your items will most likely sell. The old saying, "it's worth what someone will pay" is still the truth.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you for the suggestions! I have looked at one Utah site, but had forgotten about gunbroker.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

did you already look at utahgunexchange.com? They have some pretty good searches to narrow down and usually have many sold ones on there to see also.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> did you already look at utahgunexchange.com? They have some pretty good searches to narrow down and usually have many sold ones on there to see also.


it's a good spot but things seem to slow down there on occasion and deals become less often. it amazes me how many folks want at or just under new prices for their used guns. that said, watching it closely can tell you what advertised price that things are selling for.

the gun auction sites are about worthless but you can sometimes get a deal there. i regularly see stuff there that sells for well above store prices and right at msrp.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

APD said:


> it's a good spot but things seem to slow down there on occasion and deals become less often. it amazes me how many folks want at or just under new prices for their used guns. that said, watching it closely can tell you what advertised price that things are selling for.
> 
> the gun auction sites are about worthless but you can sometimes get a deal there. i regularly see stuff there that sells for well above store prices and right at msrp.


I agree, some things are way overprice, but it all depends on what you're looking for though - I bought a new Sig Nightmare 1911 for $880 (with shipping and FFL transfer included) from Osage County Guns off of gunbroker- Sportsmans wanted $1050 +tax for it at the time!

When selling a firearm, I look at the gun classified ads and see what similar items are selling for. I also like to be realistic about the price of a used gun. One of my top pet peeves is people trying to sell a used firearm for basically brand new prices.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you again for all the good suggestions I appreciate the help. 

Bugbuilder


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

APD said:


> it's a good spot but things seem to slow down there on occasion and deals become less often. it amazes me how many folks want at or just under new prices for their used guns. that said, watching it closely can tell you what advertised price that things are selling for.


I concur; it is as if some of them think it is worth more because they are a celebrity and you can tell other people that John Doe owned this...
Another source is galleryofguns.com to see what they sell for new, just to know how much you shouldnt pay for one used.


----------

